# Coversure Introduction.



## Admin

Coversure Swindon are pleased to be part of Detailing World and offer our services to its members.

I am a partner in the Swindon office of Coversure Insurance Services and have been a keen hobby detailer for a number of years with a growing collection of products.

Following recommendations, over time, word has got round that there is an insurance broker out there who understands that valeting/detailing is a genuine business and that not everyone is a "sponge jockey"!

Due to the limitations of most Public Liability policies, I have been working with some of my valeting clients (some of whom are members of this forum) to create a bespoke Liability scheme with a leading UK Insurer specifically for the mobile valeting & detailing industry. The success of this has resulted in creating a website www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/liability.htm
 - this scheme is exclusive to Coversure Swindon and not available to any other Broker. We can also arrange Liability policies which include damage to items worked upon, goods in transit cover and so on.

We have a number of Motor Trade Road Risks policies available and have an excellent trading relationship with Insurers. Motor Trade insurance is one of my specialist areas and my knowledge and products are not restricted to mobile valeters and detailers, meaning I can also offer advice and cover for people trading from units and valeting bays.

If you would like any further details or a quotation, please feel free to give me a ring. My contact details can be found on www.valeters-insurance.co.uk or www.coversure.co.uk/swindon

Lloyd


----------



## GP Punto

I wish you every success with this innovative product and service.


----------



## Shiny

Many thanks for posting the introduction Chief and thanks for the kind words from GP Punto.


Lloyd
Coversure Swindon


----------



## jedi-knight83

great news. will be checking it out and swapping my insurance over asap by the sounds of it.


----------



## jedi-knight83

the first link is wrong
its just htm not html


----------



## jedi-knight83

actually upon reading your small print it says..

"Please note that, as with all “per capita” policies available on the insurance market, damage to “items worked upon” is excluded. If you require this cover, you will need a Motor Trade Liability policy which we can arrange on your behalf"

so how is this different to the insurance I currently have as it doesnt seem to include items worked upon?


----------



## Shiny

I would suspect your your current policy, if a "per capira" policy, has a restrictive trade definition, covering “car” valeters only, or at best cars and vans up to 1000kg gvw, and with low sums insured for tools, equipment and stock. 

We have extended the Trade description to “Mobile Car Valeters & Detailers” and the business activities are endorsed as “Mobile Valeting & Detailing of Cars, Vans up to 3.5t, Motorhomes & Caravans (provided income from vans, motorhomes & caravans does not exceed 10% of turnover)”, offering a more appropriate definition for valeters/detailers. Also, cover for Tools, Equipment & Stock is available at £1,500, £2,500 or £5,000 per person with a single article limit of £1,000. Most policies carry a maximum of £1500 with a £750 single article limit.

If your requirements fall outside the scheme, we do have alternatives available under the more traditional Motor Trade liability cover.


----------



## Envy Car Care

Welcome Lloyd
Always had great service and advice.

Tim


----------



## CK888

Welcome aboard Lloyd:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83

basically i just want one policy that covers me to work on cars up to a value of £300k with the option to increase this for one off jobs.

-Also to include my yearly van insurance (53 plate nissan primastar)
-My tools for being left in the van over night and for damage in transit
-And PLI so if a lamp falls on the ferrari which is next to the car im working on then that is also covered.

im not so worried about driving the cars i detail but if its not much extra i would consider it.

Vans, motor homes etc dont interest me.

would you be able to provide this if i gave you a call tomorrow?


----------



## Shiny

Yes, yes & yes. If you want to pm me your mobile number, i'll give you a call tomorrow and we can talk through the options.


----------



## ianFRST

welcome lloyd.....

its about time  lol


----------



## Multipla Mick

Nice one Lloyd :wave: can post your link now hopefully without it getting deleted  :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Cheers chaps!

But as Morrissey once said...."These things take time".


----------



## The Big Yin

Lloyds a good man and very helpful. comes highly rated by me


----------



## Muddy

Welcome LLoyd,

Will be contacting you again this year to sort me out.

......very helpful and excellent service :thumb: 

Craig


----------

